# cd drive - help



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

I am having a problem that I need help with.
When I put a CD in the drive and close the door/gait most times the icon of the cursor and a CD appear on the screen. It blinks for a while and then just sits there and nothing. I cannot read the CD.
I am running XP.
I have checked the device manager.
The CD drive is there ;the computer says that the drive is installed. And the drivers are the most up to date drivers.
I have tried going through the trouble shooting section without any help.
I have added nor deleated anything that I know of.
When I go into a program - in this case Quick Books , Simple Start , to back up data as I have done before; I am instructed to insert a disc in the selected drive and I do so and close the gait.
And nothing. It seems not to be recognizing the drive.
What is my problem?
Is my problem in the dics drive or the software and how do I find out and what do I do to correct this problem.
It worked fine before.
Thanks in advnace.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

How long has it been since you ran a Cd Drive Cleaning Disc? Could just be dirty so the beam is scattered by dust etc. and can not read the cd.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

doc623 said:


> I am having a problem that I need help with.
> When I put a CD in the drive and close the door/gait most times the icon of the cursor and a CD appear on the screen. It blinks for a while and then just sits there and nothing. I cannot read the CD.


Have you gone to My Computer to see of the drive appears? Try double-clicking on the CD drive in My Computer to see if you can browse the CD.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> How long has it been since you ran a Cd Drive Cleaning Disc? Could just be dirty so the beam is scattered by dust etc. and can not read the cd.


No did not know there was such a thing. 
Will have to look into one. Where to find/buy one? Thanks.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Nevada said:


> Have you gone to My Computer to see of the drive appears? Try double-clicking on the CD drive in My Computer to see if you can browse the CD.


I thought I did without being able to do anything but I'll try again and see what happens.
Thanks so far.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

When I go to my computer I click on the drive that does appear and it says "Please insert a disc into D drive and just sits there even if I insert a disc into the drive and close the gait.
How do I browse the drive?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

doc623 said:


> When I go to my computer I click on the drive that does appear and it says "Please insert a disc into D drive and just sits there even if I insert a disc into the drive and close the gait.
> How do I browse the drive?


Okay, the drive is addressed properly but it's not reading your CD for some reason. The reading eye may be dirty, as arabian knight suggested. It's worth the $5 or $10 to try a drive cleaning kit. That usually contains a CD with little wipers on it that attempt to wipe dust off of the reading eye. 

Failing that, your drive may be bad. But don't have a cow over it, there are inexpensive solutions to a bad CD drive. For example, you might consider an external USB drive. They're cheap now. Here's an external USB CD burner for about $15.

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=CDRW55292EXT-R&cat=CDR

For that matter, you could go all out and get a DVD burner for about $40.

http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?cat=348


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Have you tried other cd's? You might have a bad one. Have you installed any new software since you last used the cd drive?


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have only tried the CD that I used the last time.
The only software that may have been installed are the updates to CCLeaner and maybe one other that I don't remember that did not take or I could not complete but I can't think of what or which one that was. But nothing new or that isn't already on the system.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

doc623 said:


> I have only tried the CD that I used the last time.


Well, why don't you try sticking another CD in the drive?


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

I did. Thanks. Same problem. It just ists there and says to put a disc in the direve and does nothing even after I have recycled the gait.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

may try removing upper and/or lower filters in the registry. Heres a knowledge base article from MS 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/

heres the short version

Step 1: Start Registry Editor
Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. Registry Editor starts.
Step 2: Delete the UpperFilters registry entry
1.	In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
2.	Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet.
3.	Expand Control, and then expand Class.
4.	Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
5.	In the right pane (topic area), click UpperFilters.

Note An UpperFilters.bak registry entry may also appear. To delete the UpperFilters registry entry, you must click UpperFilters and not UpperFilters.bak.
6.	On the Edit menu, click Delete.
7.	When you receive the following message, click Yes to confirm the deletion of the UpperFilters registry entry:
Are you sure you want to delete this value?
The UpperFilters registry entry is removed from the {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} registry subkey.

Note Do not exit Registry Editor. You must have this program for the next step.
Step 3: Delete the LowerFilters registry entry
1.	In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
2.	Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet.
3.	Expand Control, and then expand Class.
4.	Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.
5.	In the right pane (topic area), click LowerFilters.

Note An LowerFilters.bak registry entry may also appear. To delete the LowerFilters registry entry, you must click LowerFilters and not LowerFilters.bak.
6.	On the Edit menu, click Delete.
7.	When you receive the following message, click Yes to confirm the deletion of the LowerFilters registry entry:
Are you sure you want to delete this value?
The LowerFilters registry entry is removed from the {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} registry subkey.
8.	Exit Registry Editor.
Step 4: Restart the computer
If a CD recording program no longer works after you restart the computer, you must reinstall the CD recording program.


----------

